# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Keeping contest showa dari Yogya..

## irsan

Rekan-rekan koi semua,
Showa merupakan salah satu koi yang sangat menarik untuk di ikuti perkembangannya, kejutan-kejutan senantiasa mengikuti pertumbuhan koi yang satu ini, .. 

Dikolam ada sekitar 40-50 ekor size=12-17cm, lahir 24 April 2009 ( usia 4 Bulan ), Tosai Showa ini akan dijual dengan harga Rp. 500.000,- perekor blum termasuk Ongkir.

Rencana Keeping contest ini akan berjalan selama 8 Bulan, dan tentu ada hadiah buat kandidat juara 1, 2, 3.

Teknik dan tata cara keeping contest akan di umumkan kemudian hari.

Dibawah ini photo koi yang akan di Keeping contest induk dan pejantannya...



secara acak tadi saya photo beberapa showa..


sedangkan untuk photo individual koi akan saya posting beberapa hari lagi..

Keeping contest ini akan dilaksananakan apabila, minimal ada 30 orang peserta, dengan batas waktu sampai dengan 25 Agustus 2009 (sebelumnya tanggal 31 agustus 2009, krana pertimbangan hari lebaran). apabila jumlah peserta mencapai 30 orang, maka pemilihan akan dilakukan 1-7 hari setelah tanggal 25 Agustus 2009.

Sedangkan teknik pemilihan ikan adalah *first come first serve*, daftar peserta dibawah ini hanya untuk mengetahui Animo dari rekan2 semua.

bagi rekan-rekan yang berminat, mohon mengisi daftar peserta dibawah ini..
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
dst...

----------


## isman

induknya ukuran berapa om

----------


## mrbunta

Daftarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
1. Mrbunta

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkk milih no 1

----------


## irsan

> induknya ukuran berapa om


65cm om, pejantan 55cm up

----------


## Rova

beda sama om udin ya om irsan..?

----------


## irsan

> asikkkkkkkkk milih no 1


*Sedangkan teknik pemilihan ikan adalah first come first serve, daftar peserta dibawah ini hanya untuk mengetahui Animo dari rekan2 semua.*

cepet2 an om, begitu bel di bunyikan...tunggu tanggal mainnya om, kalo tercapai 30 peserta...

----------


## irsan

> beda sama om udin ya om irsan..?


beda om..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkkkkkkkk milih no 1
> 
> 
> *Sedangkan teknik pemilihan ikan adalah first come first serve, daftar peserta dibawah ini hanya untuk mengetahui Animo dari rekan2 semua.*
> 
> cepet2 an om, begitu bel di bunyikan...tunggu tanggal mainnya om, kalo tercapai 30 peserta...


  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by isman
> 
> induknya ukuran berapa om
> 
> 
> 65cm om, pejantan 55cm up


jantanya showa ginrin dan tancho showa ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

mantabb   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by isman
> 
> ...


tul om.

----------


## irsan

Daftar peminat:

1. Mrbunta
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. dst....

----------


## isman

Daftar peminat:

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3.
4.
5.
6. dst....

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkkkkkkkk milih no 1
> 
> 
> *Sedangkan teknik pemilihan ikan adalah first come first serve, daftar peserta dibawah ini hanya untuk mengetahui Animo dari rekan2 semua.*
> 
> cepet2 an om, begitu bel di bunyikan...tunggu tanggal mainnya om, kalo tercapai 30 peserta...



oom Irsan.....

(.....) % masuk ke kas KOI's tercinta belum ketulis ya oom.....

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kalo itu pasti om Luki... bravo buat koi's tercinta..

----------


## victor

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor

----------


## luki

> oom Irsan.....
> 
> (.....) % masuk ke kas KOI's tercinta belum ketulis ya oom.....


kalo itu pasti om Luki... bravo buat koi's tercinta..[/quote]

kalo ....% masuk ke kas KOI's ada.....
saya ikut daftar oom......

----------


## Dewa

mantab om koinya..  ::

----------


## irsan

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5.
6.
7.
8.dst...

----------


## irsan

> mantab om koinya..


ikutan om, biar rame, ada hadiah 1, 2 dan 3 lho om..

----------


## victor

yang ikut pertama, kedua dan ketiga dapet hadiah donk om... hehe....

----------


## dickytob

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6.
7.
8.dst...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> 1. Mrbunta
> 2. Isman-Luwuk
> 3. Victor
> 4. Luki
> 5. dicky
> 6. Gom Sirait
> 7.
> 8.dst...


8 Bulan bo...ndak mikirin...tiba2 dapat nisai...

----------


## GenThong

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8.dst...

----------


## irsan

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. dst...

----------


## bhana

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana

----------


## dickytob

*om saya pilih yg paling kiri ya*  ::   ::

----------


## zieco

Kalo yg di luar Yogja, milihnya bagaimana Om?   ::

----------


## irsan

blum boleh om.. tunggu tanggal mainnya ya om.. cepet cepetan

----------


## zieco

> blum boleh om.. tunggu tanggal mainnya ya om.. cepet cepetan





> Kalo yg di luar Yogja, milihnya bagaimana Om?

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> blum boleh om.. tunggu tanggal mainnya ya om.. cepet cepetan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya tinggal pilih aja om lewat thread ini.. pada tanggal xx-xx-2009 jam 00:00 saya akan memberikan aba2 mulai..
setelah itu dari photo2 individual showa ini, om zieco tinggal posting pilihan nya (jadi cepat-cepatan om)

----------


## asfenv

Om,..indukannya local atau Import....? dari farm mana...?

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Daftar Om,

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi

----------


## luki

> blum boleh om.. tunggu tanggal mainnya ya om.. cepet cepetan


[/quote]

ya tinggal pilih aja om lewat thread ini.. pada tanggal xx-xx-2009 jam 00:00 saya akan memberikan aba2 mulai..
setelah itu dari photo2 individual showa ini, om zieco tinggal posting pilihan nya (jadi cepat-cepatan om)[/quote]

oom irsan.....

sebaik nya tata cara pemilihan di umum kan dulu....walaupun foto ikan satuan nya belum di upload....

ini hanya untuk menghindari hal hal yg tdk di inginkan terjadi......

paling tidak untuk para peserta jadi tau persis tata cara nya....dan punya kesempatan yg sama......

ini sekedar usul ooom irsan.....

----------


## Glenardo

Om Irsan dan teman teman, kalo aku boleh saran, pengiriman ikan itu H-7 before Ramadhan. Karena yg dgn kereta api, Herona tutup, jatah gerbong ga dikasih PJKA.  Hal ini juga menjadi pertimbangan Gading Koi dalam mempercepat pengiriman Koi Keeping Contes ke pulau Jawa.

Terima kasih

----------


## isman

luar pulau jawa bisa ikutan juga om,terutama kita2 yg ada di sulawesi

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> blum boleh om.. tunggu tanggal mainnya ya om.. cepet cepetan
> 
> 
> oom irsan.....
> sebaik nya tata cara pemilihan di umum kan dulu....walaupun foto ikan satuan nya belum di upload....
> ini hanya untuk menghindari hal hal yg tdk di inginkan terjadi......
> paling tidak untuk para peserta jadi tau persis tata cara nya....dan punya kesempatan yg sama......
> ini sekedar usul ooom irsan.....


makasih om luki. atas masukannya..
sistem pemilihan ini adalah *first come first serve*, artinya pemilih memilih koi dengan cara memposting nomer ikan pilihannya..
sedangkan tanggal posting photo ikan individual akan saya lakukan jika:
1. Peserta minimal 30 orang, batas waktu adalah *25 Agustus 2009 (karna pertimbangan Lebaran)*
2. Tanggal posting photo ikan secara lengkap akan saya usahakan 1-3 Hari setelah tanggal 25 Agustus 2009
3. sedangkan tanggal pemilihan ikan akan mulai di lakukan antara t*anggal 30-31 
Agustus 2009 jam 12:00 siang waktu server*
4. saya akan memberi aba2 start saat mulai pemilihan..

berikut ini saya postingkan beberapa gambar photo individual showa,.. untuk di lihat-lihat dan di lirik lirik dulu..
Photo ikan ini masih baru diangkat dari mud ponds, sekarang udah dimasukan kedalam kolam filter.. 







*Photo showa dalam kolam filter
*

----------


## irsan

> luar pulau jawa bisa ikutan juga om,terutama kita2 yg ada di sulawesi


bisa aja om, ini keeping contest om bukan Growth Out, ikan di besarkan dikolam masing2 hobbies

----------


## mrbunta

yg laen mana ommmm

----------


## irsan

> yg laen mana ommmm


belum sempat om, maklum udah kepala 4x, jadi agak gimana gitu lho..

----------


## mrbunta

yg atas kan kepala 4. yg bawah kepala 2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> yg atas kan kepala 4. yg bawah kepala 2


keliru om, malah kepala 1...ngaco nih.. ikute kan 1 ekor, masak dari 22 ekor ndak ada yang disukai..ato udah lebih dari 10 ekor  yang mau dikeeping ya om..

----------


## irsan

Daftar Om,

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

Showa dari yogya..

----------


## abiserpong

> 65cm om, pejantan 55cm up


jantanya showa ginrin dan tancho showa ya?
tul om.

Maaf kalau salah om........ di foto sepertinya tancho showa .... female.

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 65cm om, pejantan 55cm up
> 
> 
> jantanya showa ginrin dan tancho showa ya?
> tul om.
> 
> Maaf kalau salah om........ di foto sepertinya tancho showa .... female.


male om..

----------


## irsan

> Om Irsan dan teman teman, kalo aku boleh saran, pengiriman ikan itu H-7 before Ramadhan. Karena yg dgn kereta api, Herona tutup, jatah gerbong ga dikasih PJKA.  Hal ini juga menjadi pertimbangan Gading Koi dalam mempercepat pengiriman Koi Keeping Contes ke pulau Jawa.
> 
> Terima kasih


H-7 itu khan artinya 7 hari sebelum lebaran om.. ramadhan (puasa) tetap bisa kirim barang om..

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 65cm om, pejantan 55cm up
> 
> 
> jantanya showa ginrin dan tancho showa ya?
> tul om.
> 
> Maaf kalau salah om........ di foto sepertinya tancho showa .... female.


mau komentar ini juga cuman .... ya sudah dibilang female sama yang punya yah bisa apa .... nice body, eh pak abi?
male body female ... telah diketemukan ... canggih
nice one

----------


## mrbunta

OM . jangan lupa di kasih no

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...


jangan2 salah kirim email yo om....coba nanti saya konfirmasi ulang lagi..
soale kemarin dikirim photo indukan dan pejantan ( 3 ekor itu )

sekali maaf nih om, ketedoran saya, karna saya kira photo 3 ekor itu adalah induk dan pejantan..
yang benar adalah ini om..

----------


## irsan

> OM . jangan lupa di kasih no


beres om..

----------


## seloaji

Melu! 


> Daftar Om,
> 
> 1. Mrbunta
> 2. Isman-Luwuk
> 3. Victor
> 4. Luki
> 5. dicky
> 6. Gom Sirait
> 7. GenThong
> ...

----------


## irsan

Daftar Om,

1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

Showa dari yogya..

----------


## dickytob

*lebih cepat lebih baik....*  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Bro, first come first serve...mean milih ikan sesuai daftar urutan kan? brapa lama mikir2 utk no brikutnya bisa milih?
30 psrta apa tdk over conditional tuh, jgn2 klo quota tdk tercapai batal toh?
Posting aja dl ikan2nya, biar koiers mlihat dan decides ikut ato tdknya..? klo daftar less than 30, thread ini closed kah...?
thanks

----------


## irsan

> Bro, first come first serve...mean milih ikan sesuai daftar urutan kan? brapa lama mikir2 utk no brikutnya bisa milih?
> 30 psrta apa tdk over conditional tuh, jgn2 klo quota tdk tercapai batal toh?
> Posting aja dl ikan2nya, biar koiers mlihat dan decides ikut ato tdknya..? klo daftar less than 30, thread ini closed kah...?
> thanks


*kalo kurang dari 30 peserta, di sayangkan keeping contest ini jadi kurang sreg,  karna kurang rame om. dengan quota 30 ekor ikan, maka di harapkan kita bisa melihat perkembangan ikan ini kedepannya..

Mungkin minimal 20 ekor, kalo rekan2 bersedia, saya juga tidak keberatan untuk melanjutkan keeping ini...*


jawaban pertanyaan om gom, ada di halaman 3



> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...

----------


## Gom 7rait

kesimpulan saya;
1. list daftar ini tdk ada artinya buat participan, utk bro sbagai tolok ukur. daftar klo tdk cepatan bisa2 tdk milih. noted
2. misal ada yg cepat trus ambil 5 terbaik, yg lain trus mundur, it is ok ok aja. noted.
3. kita sudah pilih, namun akhirnya quota tdk tercapai, contes will be terminated. noted.
Ok bro...slightly an uncertain even to me. Good luck.

----------


## irsan

kesimpulan saya;
1. list daftar ini tdk ada artinya buat participan, utk bro sbagai tolok ukur. daftar klo tdk cepatan bisa2 tdk milih. noted
*list ini saya gunakan untuk mengetahui animo dari hobbies, diharapkan kalo sudah daftar, dan pada saat pemilihan koi yang disenangi telah di pilih oleh hobbies lain, tentu tetap memilih koi yang tersisa, itu namanya konsekuen om..*
2. misal ada yg cepat trus ambil 5 terbaik, yg lain trus mundur, it is ok ok aja. noted.
*itu sama saja tidak konsekuen om..Keeping ini buat pembelajaran.*
3. kita sudah pilih, namun akhirnya quota tdk tercapai, contes will be terminated. noted.
Ok bro...slightly an uncertain even to me. Good luck.

*betul om, contest di batalkan, tapi koi tetap boleh dibeli, artinya pemilihan juara 1, 2, dan 3 tidak ada..
tapi kalo om gom, mau posting koi ini selama di  keeping, boleh2 aja..
*

----------


## rvidella

> kesimpulan saya;
> 1. list daftar ini tdk ada artinya buat participan, utk bro sbagai tolok ukur. daftar klo tdk cepatan bisa2 tdk milih. noted
> 2. misal ada yg cepat trus ambil 5 terbaik, yg lain trus mundur, it is ok ok aja. noted.
> 3. kita sudah pilih, namun akhirnya quota tdk tercapai, contes will be terminated. noted.
> Ok bro...slightly an uncertain even to me. Good luck.



ikut 30 ... tapi titip di tempat om irsan huehehehehehehehehe 

ya?

eh harga teh berapaan?

----------


## victor

jadi nya gmn nih?
kagak jadi ya???
atau masih ninggu?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> kesimpulan saya;
> 1. list daftar ini tdk ada artinya buat participan, utk bro sbagai tolok ukur. daftar klo tdk cepatan bisa2 tdk milih. noted
> 2. misal ada yg cepat trus ambil 5 terbaik, yg lain trus mundur, it is ok ok aja. noted.
> 3. kita sudah pilih, namun akhirnya quota tdk tercapai, contes will be terminated. noted.
> Ok bro...slightly an uncertain even to me. Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


harga teh disini kira2 sekitar 1000-1500 rupiah per bungkus om

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> eh harga teh berapaan?
> 
> 
> harga teh disini kira2 sekitar 1000-1500 rupiah per bungkus om


pake gula gak?
di jawa ... apa apa udah pake gula ... manisssssssss

hush ... balik ke keeping contest ....

om GO mungkin lebih banyak peminatnya gak?
sorry salah jalur ....

----------


## dickytob

kl saya senengan keeping buat ningkatin skill keeping, secara abis trauma 3 sanke jadi bekko  ::  
lanjuttttttttt atuh teh

----------


## victor

> kl saya senengan keeping buat ningkatin skill keeping, secara abis trauma 3 sanke jadi bekko  
> lanjuttttttttt atuh teh


bakat terpendam bikin bekko nih

----------


## dickytob

> bakat terpendam bikin bekko nih


enakan bikin anak om  ::

----------


## GenThong

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> bakat terpendam bikin bekko nih
> 
> 
> enakan bikin anak om


weleh..weleh...  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> jadi nya gmn nih?
> kagak jadi ya???
> atau masih ninggu?


kita lihat aja om, pada intinya adalah:
kalo yang daftar mencapai 20 orang, dan setelah mengadakan pemilihan ikan ternyata kurang dari 20 orang ato dengan arti kata ada yg tidak memilih karna alasan tertentu, maka koi yg sudah di pilih tetap boleh di beli tp keeping contest ini tidak di jalankan..

kita tunggu aja sampai tanggal 25 Agustus 2009, berapa jumlah peserta yang daftar..
Kalo sampai 25 Agustus 2009 ternyata tidak mencapai 20 peserta maka dengan terpaksa showa ini akan di besarkan sendiri dikolam pembesaran..

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> kesimpulan saya;
> 1. list daftar ini tdk ada artinya buat participan, utk bro sbagai tolok ukur. daftar klo tdk cepatan bisa2 tdk milih. noted
> 2. misal ada yg cepat trus ambil 5 terbaik, yg lain trus mundur, it is ok ok aja. noted.
> 3. kita sudah pilih, namun akhirnya quota tdk tercapai, contes will be terminated. noted.
> Ok bro...slightly an uncertain even to me. Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


boleh om, deal ya.. titip 1 minggu aja..

----------


## irsan

sistem pemilihan ini adalah *first come first serve*, artinya pemilih memilih koi dengan cara memposting nomer ikan pilihannya..
berikut ini saya postingkan beberapa gambar photo individual showa,.. untuk di lihat-lihat dan di lirik lirik dulu..
Photo ikan ini masih baru diangkat dari mud ponds, sekarang udah dimasukan kedalam kolam filter.. 







*Photo showa dalam kolam filter
*

ini daftar peserta yang ikut keeping..
1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

----------


## irsan

Nyundul lagi ah..

----------


## rvidella

> Nyundul lagi ah..



eh kesundul .....

dari gambar yang ada aku suka 2 ekor jadi aku ambil 2 ekor ...

ini daftar peserta yang ikut keeping..
1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11. Dodo (2)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Nyundul lagi ah..
> 
> 
> 
> eh kesundul .....
> 
> dari gambar yang ada aku suka 2 ekor jadi aku ambil 2 ekor ...
> ...


begini aja pa?

----------


## irsan

ini daftar peserta yang ikut keeping..
1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11. Dodo
12. Dodo
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Tinggal 7 orang lagi, keeping ini akan berjalan.. .

----------


## rvidella

total ikan ada 30 ekor kan pak irsan hehehehehehe
siapa tahu ada yang suka lagi yah aku ambil lebihan pak huehehehehe

----------


## dickytob

om dodo ga jadi 30 to?

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo ga jadi 30 to?


kalo 30 sama yang masih ada di breedernya boleh rasanya om dicky

----------


## victor

asline mau 30ton, tpi karena persediaan terbatas jadinya 2 aja

----------


## dickytob

> kalo 30 sama yang masih ada di breedernya boleh rasanya om dicky


hehehe betul om yg di secret pond sang breeder mungkin masih banyak   ::

----------


## irsan

> total ikan ada 30 ekor kan pak irsan hehehehehehe
> siapa tahu ada yang suka lagi yah aku ambil lebihan pak huehehehehe


kalo yang daftar minimal 20, saya akan coba upload photo lagi, ayo ajak temen2 buat keeping showa dari yogya, om do2 kan udah tahu, showa dari yogya..Hmm.. kualitas..tidak mengecewakan..
dengan induk 65cm penjantan 55cm diharapkan anak2 bisa mencapai minimal 65cm juga..

----------


## allicante

ini daftar peserta yang ikut keeping..
1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11. Allicante
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

----------


## irsan

sistem pemilihan ini adalah *first come first serve*, artinya pemilih memilih koi dengan cara memposting nomer ikan pilihannya..

Ini Induk dan Pejantan om.. 


berikut ini saya postingkan beberapa gambar photo individual showa,.. untuk di lihat-lihat dan di lirik lirik dulu..
Photo ikan ini masih baru diangkat dari mud ponds, sekarang udah dimasukan kedalam kolam filter.. 







*Photo showa dalam kolam filter
*

ini daftar peserta yang ikut keeping..
1. Mrbunta
2. Isman-Luwuk
3. Victor
4. Luki
5. dicky
6. Gom Sirait
7. GenThong
8. Bhana
9. Yoedi
10. Seloaji
11. Dodo
12. Dodo
13.Allicante
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.. dst..

ini ada beberapa thread anakan showa dari yogya..
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6106
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5431&start=0
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2301&start=0
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3627&start=15
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2318&start=15

----------


## Gom 7rait

di GO kan aja, biar having fun; ada alasan kong-ko kong-ko diforum ini, ngolor ngidul nggak karuan, itu yg kita ingin...kan bro. klo keeping kontes; hik-hik-hik kolam cilik ku dah over...manalagi yg hrs pergi...?

----------


## Glenardo

> di GO kan aja, biar having fun; ada alasan kong-ko kong-ko diforum ini, ngolor ngidul nggak karuan, itu yg kita ingin...kan bro. klo keeping kontes; hik-hik-hik kolam cilik ku dah over...manalagi yg hrs pergi...?



Ide Om Gom asieek tuh..Ayo Om Irsan, Grow Out aja, apalg kaloboleh nyicil  ::

----------


## paubi

stuju ama ide om glen....GO sistem cicil  :P   :P 
kolamnya dah ga muat klo keeping...

----------


## irsan

> di GO kan aja, biar having fun; ada alasan kong-ko kong-ko diforum ini, ngolor ngidul nggak karuan, itu yg kita ingin...kan bro. klo keeping kontes; hik-hik-hik kolam cilik ku dah over...manalagi yg hrs pergi...?


bukan tidak mau GO om, tapi tempat buat GO tidak ada om..
koi yg di besarkan di kolam pembesaran biasanya di isi koi dengan 1 ton 10 ekor saja., dengan  harapan pertumbuhan koi menjadi lebih baik.... 
dan untuk memacu pertumbuhan koi saat muda, maka pakan juga harus yang bagus, sehingga di harapkan koi bisa tumbuh jumbo..

Apalagi saat ini om budi lagi mijah dari induk dan pejantan kohaku yang mendapat juara *junior young champion* dan* best lokal kohaku pada ajang kontes merah putih* kemarin..
dan burayak yang di hasilkan sangat banyak dan menurut beliau banyak yang istimewa.. ini gambar burayak dalam 1 kolam pembesaran dengan kapasitas 100ton.. ( di tebar di beberapa kolam pembesaran dengan jumlah burayak yang hampir sama banyaknya)

*
Ini gambar burayak kohaku dan beliau lagi culling burayak kohaku berumur 3 minggu*




> stuju ama ide om glen....GO sistem cicil  :P   :P 
> kolamnya dah ga muat klo keeping...


kalo cicil, agak susah ya om, harga koi kalo di GO dengan pakan saki hikari dan lain2, bisa bangkrut om..  ::   ::  

daftar pemilih ini tetap akan saya beri kesempatan untuk memilih showa ini walau peminat tidak mencapai 20 orang, dengan harapan yang sudah daftar tidak kecewa..
silahkan di lirik-lirik buat temen2 yang telah mendaftakan diri..

----------


## ronny

Habisnya semuanya keeping contest sih wakakakak 
Tapi showa jogja emang top markotop apalagi showa Pak Budi sudah berkibar di berbagai show...



> stuju ama ide om glen....GO sistem cicil  :P   :P 
> kolamnya dah ga muat klo keeping...

----------


## paubi

banyak pilihan tp keuangan tidak punya pilihan.....  ::   ::

----------


## victor

tak pinjemi aku aja pa?

----------


## irsan

> Habisnya semuanya keeping contest sih wakakakak 
> Tapi showa jogja emang top markotop apalagi showa Pak Budi sudah berkibar di berbagai show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by paubi
> 
> ...


blum punya showa dari yogya om ronny..minimal punya 1 nih om..




> banyak pilihan tp keuangan tidak punya pilihan.....


1 ekor yang bagus buat isi kolam.. enak di pandang dan enak di nikmati om paubi




> tak pinjemi aku aja pa?


tuh om, ada dewan penyantun dana..

----------


## paubi

hahahaha.....atur aja om vic.....  ::   ::  
kayak pinjeman di bank sama kan???

----------


## victor

> hahahaha.....atur aja om vic.....   
> kayak pinjeman di bank sama kan???


u titip 50% nti ssdhnya u kasi 50% lagi, 
baru u pilih ikan, 
gmn?

----------


## paubi

> Originally Posted by paubi
> 
> hahahaha.....atur aja om vic.....   
> kayak pinjeman di bank sama kan???
> 
> 
> u titip 50% nti ssdhnya u kasi 50% lagi, 
> baru u pilih ikan, 
> gmn?


sama aja dong..................sama aja boong....hahahha

----------


## Gom 7rait

Go for gO..Go for gO
Btw, gO nyicil kayak mako-sanke jg ok lho.. tapi atur aja lah...

----------


## paubi

ikut om gom aja......  ::   ::

----------


## GenThong

> Go for gO..Go for gO
> Btw, gO nyicil kayak mako-sanke jg ok lho.. tapi atur aja lah...


asyiieekk... di G.O.  ::  
mantebbb...  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Go for gO..Go for gO
> Btw, gO nyicil kayak mako-sanke jg ok lho.. tapi atur aja lah...
> 
> 
> asyiieekk... di G.O.  
> mantebbb...


Karna ada permintaan dari rekan2 untuk GO, maka showa ini bisa di beli dengan 2 cara:
1. harga tetap Rp. 500.000,- tapi di keeping di kolam sendiri dengan pakan sendiri
2. harga Rp. 750.000,- di GO di tempat Kolam pembesaran dengan ukuran 9x3x1= 27 ton, selama 4 bulan terhitung 1 september 2009 sampai dengan 31 desember 2009.

Jadi rekan-rekan boleh memilih salah satu opsi di atas.. baik koi yang di keeping sendiri ato di GO akan di adakan penjurian di akhir acara ini.. dan tentu ada hadiah buat juara 1, 2 dan 3 dengan catatan minimal ada 20 peserta ( keepping dan GO)

----------


## Gom 7rait

Tadi siang sudah kucoba menjaring 2 peserta lg dr solo, mudah2an mereka segera tunjuk tangan... kutahu mereka lagi nyengir... maklum anak mami klo dirumah kemayu... diluar beringasan... lihat showa tentunya. Ha...a...a

----------


## doks

::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## irsan

lagi susun kerangka keeping contest dan GO.. dan sebentar lagi photo2 akan di upload...

siap..siap..siap..  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> 


 ::  .... ngintip nih yee..

----------


## irsan

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=6463&p=170717#p170717

Ini thread untuk Keeping Contest~Growth Out showa breeder yogyakarta..

Pemilihan ikan di mulai *hari Rabu, 26 Agusstus 2009, jam 9:00 Waktu Server Koi*

----------


## dickytob

ikutan om victor jd admin gadungan 
*CLOSED*

----------


## victor

koq aku thoooo???

----------


## dickytob

koq masih bisa tho??

----------


## victor

test test test,          bocor
lhooooo........... bisa, brarti gadungan

----------

